# Name The Photo Contest



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

For some winter fun I've thought of posting a contest.

Just post a potential title caption for this photo and the OGf membership will vote on the entries to select a winner. 
Post your best title caption _in this thread_ before: midnite- Sunday- March 2nd ; at which time the posts for voting will begin.
Until voting begins you can change your title entry as often as you want, but you can only have one title entry at any given time in your entry post. 
Lets add a wrinkle(LOL) - any title entry you drop can be submitted by any other member. 
Voting will end at: midnight- Thursday- March 6th.

*- All _voting_ posts time stamped before midnight March 2nd will not be counted.
- No voting for yourself.
- Each member can only vote for one member's title caption.
- All OGF members can participate and are eligible to win.
- Regular TOS rules apply.


**The winner will receive their choice of a white or black OGF sticker.
There can be only one winner. In the event of a tie, I'll flip a coin.  


[This is something I'm doing on my own for our amusement, not as an OGF Staff person.]

Heres the photo:


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

,,,Oh Sh**


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Introducing the new *"Hillary Clinton Veterans Health Care Plan" *


I'm going to catch hell for that one LOL


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Last known picture of Steve Irwin


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

Now that Fidel is gone..... Introducing the bay of pigs part 2
(the current administration has decided pigs were not intimidating enough so they will be played by gators also Staring Chuck Norris as Mike Huckabees 1 man army, he isn't wearing gator skin boots it's just the leftover pieces from his roundhouse kicks.)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Last week, on _Lost_...


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys, remember to say grace before you eat!!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

[/QUOTE]



Finally, the answer to what happened to D.B. Cooper.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

"Dude...I know you said the Nile River Human run was crowded...but wow..."


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

**********


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

I've got 2?
1. Population control

2. An Idea for taking care of our Polititions

A great start either way lol!!!!!

Tom


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

What a Croc of Sh*t he's in !!!


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Air Force: "Do something amazing"

Army: "Be all that you can be......in the Army"

You: "Youve got to be kidding me!"


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I thought these drift bags were supposed to stay in the water... (anybody see my boat?)


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

croc. says: I'm waiting for one of those new bare naked models.

Changing too; Look, that must be the new dipsy diver!

Changing too: That's just ezbite, he heard we had some extra panko!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

"False start....gator #14...10 yards from the spot of the foul....still 2nd down..."


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

NET you have my vote. LOL


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Iraqi Invasion Force


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Lunch is served!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

1. Who ordered take out? I didn't know the Army delivered.

2. Wally, your'e food is here!


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Geez '' If I knew I was invited for dinner I would have changed my underwear!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

"look Who's Coming To Dinner"


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I picked a bad day to stop being the Knight in Shinning Armor.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

1. Wheres the croc hunter when you need him?
2. I got screwed on this fly in trip.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

"Brutus quickly realized that the florida gators would once again get the best of him."


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

*SEMPER FI - OOOHHHHRRRRAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!*


Thank you - I'll take my sticker in white please.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Last known picture of Steve Irwin



*BOOOO!!!! HIIISSSSSS!!!!*


TWEEET! We've got a flag on the play...... 15 yard penalty for poor taste!


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

OPTIMISM - Hey, at least the parachute opened.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Last time I let my wife make travel plans....


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Ruminator said:


> For some winter fun I've thought of posting a contest.
> 
> Just post a potential title caption for this photo and the OGf membership will vote on the entries to select a winner.
> Post your best title caption _in this thread_ before: midnite- Sunday- March 2nd ; at which time the posts for voting will begin.
> *Until voting begins you can change your title entry as often as you want, but you can only have one title entry at any given time in your entry post.*


Please see the bold part above


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I guess im not in it to win it. Ive got plenty of OGF merch.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ok NET which one should I keep? NONE haha


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thats gonna leave a mark!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

at jump school i wanted to be an airborne ranger,
and lead a life of sex and danger.

this is definitely dangerous,
and i'm definitely screwed


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> ok NET which one should I keep? NONE haha


I'd say it's a dead heat between your "Brutus" and your "Ice Dance". They both cracked me up .


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks Ill go with my first instinct brutus. You still will have my vote on your lost one.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

That's what I get for going through priceline. Damn William Shatner!


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

"Bettcha, he'll taste like chicken"


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I"m Chum.....


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

"How I got My member name on OGF"


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Boy, do I hate "Gator Aid".


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Thank you mom for making me go to all those swimming lessons. 
2) Can't wait to see how Mcguyver will get out of this one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a kick out of how poor the editing skills were... lol guess I'm a nerd


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

No swimming for thirty minutes after you eat....... and speaking of lunch.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh crap not again!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

vmax-200 .. you got my vote......


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Jim Tressel felt alot like this once.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

David Blane's 1st jump soon turns into a levetation!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Kite fishing on the Nile.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

NIIIIPPP i got my madness entry fee, your inbox was full.... hey since when do you have a moat around your house????


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

"H$&#37;Y S^I* *'M %O F$%^ed I$ n^T E&^N f*&ny!!!"


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Procraft definately gets my vote :C and much appreciation that someone is actually understanding some of my craziness !# 


for mine:

"I tried gators...but if your goona still go after that basket of 5 fish, I'm huntn' you down!"

nip


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang...I forgot my top jaw rope!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Swimmers to your Mark


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If I had known the gators here were under minium size I wouldn't have bothered dropping in, it's almost curfew do your parents know where you are?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Radio conversation with pilot:Hey you lose you owe me that $20.00 bucks, you said 150 Wrong!! I count 135!!


----------



## Erie Angler '76 (Jul 14, 2007)

Another example of why fishing is the most perfect past-time.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Chuck Norris, after realizing there were no humans left who posed him a threat, decided to avenge Steve Irwins death by wrestling all the worlds gators at once.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

This brings a whole new meaning to the word crockpot!!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Bigun's got my vote! LOL


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

congress new boarder defense plan.(sorry i had to)


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Introducing the new *"Hillary Clinton Veterans Health Care Plan" *
> 
> 
> I'm going to catch hell for that one LOL



I was asked by the MODS to change my entry bacause of the polictal direction I headed and it was against the TOS. 

So now it is just:

*The New 2009 Veterans Health Care Plan. *


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

"On your Mark.......Get Set......


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not actually one of the mods, but I am the one presenting this contest for us to have some fun with, and want to do more of them if I don't have a bunch of problems from it.
Thats the simple reason I asked you to get rid of the political nature of your entry.
And its not like you didn't see it coming:



> I'm going to catch hell for that one LOL


I don't want to discuss this any further in this thread. *This is meant for fun!*

PM me with any further thoughts.


-* Now on with the show! *
.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

LOL! I gotcha buddy


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

look its hanna montana


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I told that damn pilot those were the wrong ass coordinates!!!!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

"I can imagine no more rewarding a career. And any man who may be asked in this century what he did to make his life worthwhile, I think can respond with a good deal of pride and satisfaction: 'I served in the United States Navy.'"
President John F. Kennedy, 1 August 1963, in Bancroft Hall at the U. S. Naval Academy.
[Public Papers of the Presidents of the United States: John F. Kennedy, Containing the Public Messages, Speeches, and Statements of the President, January 1 to November 22, 1963 (Washington: US Government Printing Office, 1964), 620]


----------



## Big_Boy (Apr 6, 2007)

Gators: Dear God, Please Bless this food we are about to devour.
Guy: This is the last time I dont listen to a Chinese Fortune Cookie.



The fortune cookie said:"you will die a painful death in the Nextweek."

he got the fortune cookie on July 4. He went parchuting on July 11


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

On the trip of a lifetime...don't be the guy that forgets the Rapalas!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

ncraft gets my vote (Crockpot) lol now thats funny i dont care who you are


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

" This is the last time I sign up for another damn reality tv show "


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Well the pilot said, I trust you with my life?
But not my money and my wife!!!!!!!
No wonder he was only too happy to pack my chute?


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I see some ones dropping in for diner.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

On the next episode of Jackass.......


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

well he really meant No Tresspassing on his fishing spot!


----------



## Whizzer (Feb 13, 2008)

Diners ready and this ones being served with a big napkin.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh man....not "prime rib" again....I still have "Diarrhea" from the one yesterday...Damn....chunks of "chute" do it to me every time.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

"And for the final immunity challenge..........."


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

...Oh...911...Dennis again...Cancel that last...


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

(Help me Mr. Wizard,I don't want to be a parachutist anymore!) I'm sure some of the older people get it that watched the show years ago.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow! There sure are a lot of good possibilities here.

*Remember to get your entry posted here tonight by midnight.*

Thats when the entry phase is over and we can all begin voting.


- - Since I in my originating post made a plain rule in:


> *- All _voting_ posts time stamped before midnight March 2nd will not be counted.


- - *Anyone who has already posted a vote must after midnight tonight post an actual real vote for theirs to be counted. 

*We are on the home stretch- get your title entries posted! *
*


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Avast Ye, here&#8217;s my entry,
In the days of outhouses, often there were outhouses with multiple "holes" so that more than one person could relieve him(her)self at a time. Before the time of toilet paper, Sears catalogs and corn cobs, a stick shaped like a shoe horn was used for "hygienic cleaning." It was rather a short spatula device with a longer handle. Well, if one person was done, he could request that the person using the adjoining hole pass the stick. Of course the person with the stick would pass it holding onto the other person by holding the long end of the stick. This guy received the "short end of the stick." Once too many.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man F.O.M. ! I have a gag pile like that too.  

I don't know whether that pic will pass our "family-oriented" filter though! 


*But it is now after midnight, so the time is now closed for entering a "title caption" for this photo.


Post your vote now for the title caption you like best from those prior to this post. :B

I'll count the votes Friday, since all voting is over this Thursday at midnight.
*


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

This winters killin me...too much time on my hands!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Big Joshy: "Brutus quickly realized that the florida gators would once again get the best of him."


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

My vote is Net


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

This is the consolation prize for finishing last in the OGF crappie tournament on Delaware lake this year.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

My vote is for ncraft150 for the creativity.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Bigun said:


> Chuck Norris, after realizing there were no humans left who posed him a threat, decided to avenge Steve Irwins death by wrestling all the worlds gators at once.



This has my vote


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Of course I have to vote for myself, lol.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

ncraft, read the rules again.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

"crockpot" gets my vote.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Big Joshy gets mine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I vote for thresher


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Big Joshy gets my vote!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

im voting for NET. Mainly because I just watched LOST before I saw his.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

crock pot gets my vote


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

"crock pot" by ncraft


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

i gotta give my vote to Bigun


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Read back through them again, theres a lot of laughs. 

Man, I like too many... there's over a dozen with no votes that are also great choices! :B


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I vote for BFG.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, I've been working 12 hr. shifts this week. 

Okay, starting at post # 87 by Net, (the first post after midnight, Thursday- per the rule) we will count up the votes to see who won. 



*Big Joshy's entry*: #


> "Brutus quickly realized that the florida gators would once again get the best of him."


- votes: Net, mushroomman, fishslim ; total of (3)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Net's entry*: #6-


> Last week, on _Lost_...


- votes: bruce, Big Joshy ; total of (2)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ncraft150's entry*: #59-


> This brings a whole new meaning to the word crockpot!!


-votes: Fishers Of Men, Fish2day, jshbuckeye, lakeslouie ; total of (4)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bigun's entry*: #58-


> Chuck Norris, after realizing there were no humans left who posed him a threat, decided to avenge Steve Irwins death by wrestling all the worlds gators at once.


-votes: Columbusslim31, Redheaded Hunter ; total of (2)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thresher's entry*: #12-


> What a Croc of Sh*t he's in !!!


- votes: Fishman ; total of (1)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*BFG's entry*: #16-


> "False start....gator #14...10 yards from the spot of the foul....still 2nd down..."


-votes: MadMac ; total of (1)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------

And the winning title by nccraft150 is:



> This brings a whole new meaning to the word crockpot!!



According to the several rules I set up our contest with; 4 votes for the title entered by ncraft150 after the period for voting began makes him the clear winner. ( I don't have to flip a coin.)

Congratulations ncraft150! 
Send me a pm for which color you want, and where I can mail it to. 


*My thanks to everyone who entered and voted!*

*I hope you all had as much fun as I did! *  
.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

an excellent game! I guess with all this snow around you might have to do another photo caption contest to keep us busy until it warms up.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL, thanks Big Joshy, I'm glad you liked it too.

....... that could maybe be arranged.

I already have a photo. 

Now I need to locate a donated gift from someone for the winner.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I want a redo I find it hard to beleave i didnt muster a vote. Next contest i am goin on the champagne trail. To you lurkers out there get involved vote for me i will bring a new addiction to your wife you will love me for this 2 brothers that are lurkers 2 fishin buddies that are lurkers take total strangers fishing granted we cought notta but i did let ya play with some mighty fine tackle and I still couldnt molest a vote out of you. Fun contest got some good yuks out of it.


----------

